# Call of Duty 4 error: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## NeedzHelp (Feb 13, 2009)

i bought call of duty 4 and everytime i try to run it, i get the error in title. I have absolutely no idea :4-dontkno how to fix this please help me


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
First thing we need to know is you system specs, so please list them.

However, I have seen this error a few times and it is usually a result of the PC's video card being either underpowered or unsupported by the game.

Have you made sure that your computer meets the minimum specifications?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you can list your DXdiag

startmenu
type "dxdiag"
save as a log
post it here


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

this error generally means that your Video Card does not support Vertex Shader, and that means it is a Built-in Video Card (intel)
but anyway post your PC specs just to be sure


----------



## NeedzHelp (Feb 13, 2009)

my specs are:
Computer Name: OD-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Basic (6.0, Build 60000)
Language: English (Regional setting: English
System Manufacturer: Compag-Presario
system model: RX896AA-ABA SR5030NX
BIOS: BIOS Date: 03/09/07 18:46:32 Ver: 08.00.13
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page file: 1023MB used, 1259MB available
DirectX version: DirectX 10

im pretty sure my video card is built in.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

that doesn't show your graphics card post the full Dxdiag

we need this part

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce GTX 260
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E2&SUBSYS_12663842&REV_A1
Display Memory: 2672 MB
Dedicated Memory: 881 MB
Shared Memory: 1791 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2um
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.8205 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/6/2009 12:46:00, 8635392 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The HP Compaq Presario SR5030NX (RX896AA-ABA SR5030NX) uses Intel GMA 950 integrated graphics by default, but also has a PCIEx16 slot.

Unless you've installed a PCIE card, then your integrated graphics chip doesn't support the UBYTE4N vertex data feature.

Not related to your problem, but worth mentioning, is your RAM. You only have 1GB and your report is showing the page file as "1023MB used". This means your computer is having to use the hard drive as virtual memory to compensate for the low RAM. This can cause the computer to feel slow, especially when running a few programs at once or a demanding game like CoD4. 2GB RAM would be better for Vista.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you could probably stick a 2 gb stick of ram in there and it would be fine


----------



## Duaine (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a Dell Laptop with a 945GM Express Chipset Family 224mg and am getting the VBYTE4N error for COD 4

Is it possible to install a new video card on this type of laptop:

Dell E1505 Inspiron ? :4-dontkno

Thanks for your help in advance.

WereWolf COD


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

unfortunately the dell doesn't have a Video Card slot, so you have to buy a Desktop to play that game, Laptops are a poor performer when it comes to games


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

A shout out in this thread!

If you buy a laptop look to buy one with either these or higher dedicated graphics cards;
ATI 3470 or higher
Nvidia 9500 GT or higher

Those will allow you to play games with decent frame rates. I find that lpatop that are around $800 made by ASUS usually have a nice GPU in it. I'm saying ASUS because I find that almost never (95%, I think) use Intel graphics in them for their laptops priced at that range.


----------



## JakeRay (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm having same problem with COD 4:

my system:

Operating System: Windows XP Pro (5.1 build 2600)
Toshiba Satellite A 105 Notebook
Bios: Version 1.90
Processor: Genuine Intel® CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1526MB Ram
Page File: 808MB used, 2616MB available
DirectX Version: Directx 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Name: Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset Family
Mfg: Intel Corp
Chip type: Intel® Calistoga Graphics Controller
DAC Type: Intgernal
Approx. Total Memory: 128.0 MB
Current DisplayMode: 1024x768


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

JakeRay, you need to upgrade from Intel onboard graphics to a proper graphics card that is supported by CoD4. If your laptop doesn't allow upgrades, you won't be able to play the game on this computer.


----------



## jalambritis (Jul 14, 2009)

i'm sorry but wow supports intel pentium dual core
when i had bought the CoD4 we checked and found out that most of the requirements are the samw of both games.
If my laptop does not require the available video card of the CoD4 requirements, then what shall I do to play the game?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Buy a desktop as it cheaper than getting a decent laptop hat can play games.


----------



## jalambritis (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a desktop,lol, my fathers, but it is a bit slow...

How much would it be to buy a new video card? would it be able to fit to any spare space for new cards?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

There's a couple things to keep in mind when you buy a video card.

-Is your CPU fast enough or will it be a battleneck too
-You need to buy a new PSU most likely to make sure your video card card is properly powered.
-What is your budget?
-What is your motherboard?
-What Case are you using? (Micro ATX ATX size?)


----------



## jalambritis (Jul 14, 2009)

thnx a lot


----------



## Simbey (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm also using HP 530 and win vista ultimatum os and facing the same problem


----------

